

France 'runs vast electronic spying operation using NSA-style methods' - Sami_Lehtinen
http://guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/04/france-electronic-spying-operation-nsa

======
Sami_Lehtinen
Oh well, previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5990016](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5990016)

